# night time viewing



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

What lights if any do y'all use for night time viewing? I'm looking for something that will not disturb the frogs. I currently use a red light but it puts off a bit to much heat. I know sponsors sell "moon glow" bulbs, has anyone tried these? I've seen people mention using L.E.D.'s or black lights but thought this may disturb the frogs vision the same way it does people.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Dart frogs are diurnal.....you won't see them doing much but resting and sleeping at night.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

By night time I mean 5pm-10pm. I keep an early schedule so sun rise is pretty early in my tank. To keep the plants from turning yellow I like to cut the lights off around 6pm since they've usually been on since about 5AM. The frogs are usually still wandering about till 9pm or so.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

They still will adapt to light/dark times. My lights go out at 7:00 and most frogs are in sleeping spots by 6-6:30. However, my lamasis have been known to be night owls.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

The answer to your question is LED lights. I use six on one of my display tanks in the living room.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

PantMan said:


> The answer to your question is LED lights. I use six on one of my display tanks in the living room.


what color? i heard blue is the worst


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris155hp said:


> what color? i heard blue is the worst


That's why I ask, some folks say red but I think that is just because they've heard about RETF's not seeing red. Exoterra's night lights are blue. Do we know what colors dart frogs see?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris155hp said:


> what color? i heard blue is the worst


I have the ones from Exo-Terra which are blue. I use them mainly to see my Lepidodactylus at night. The Leucs don't mind em, nor do the azureus on the other tank I have.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Mine are blue. Maybe Ed can chime in on this.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

RentaPig311 said:


> By night time I mean 5pm-10pm. I keep an early schedule so sun rise is pretty early in my tank. To keep the plants from turning yellow I like to cut the lights off around 6pm since they've usually been on since about 5AM. The frogs are usually still wandering about till 9pm or so.


Your plants shouldn't yellow from too much light.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Typically the more colourful the animal, the more colour they can see.

Why not just changed your lighting schedule so they turn off at around 9? Most people will have a later lighting schedule because it syncs up well with the typical workday.


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is what I use.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60971-cool-find.html


----------

